# [Tue 28th May 2013] The Grosvenor Quiz (SW9 0TP)



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 22, 2013)

A different quiz-master/mistress every week!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 22, 2013)

Tonight's quiz master is Johnny B


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 22, 2013)

also:
Actual times are from 20:30 till it's finished (usually done by 10)
event calendar doesn't do half hours


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 28, 2013)

This week quiz mistress is Jo


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> This week quiz mistress is Jo


She must have a quizmaster/mistress handle, surely? Plain Jo is just, well, too plain.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 28, 2013)

editor said:


> She must have a quizmaster/mistress handle, surely? Plain Jo is just, well, too plain.


She probably does, I'll inquire next time we meet.
T'was a great quiz last time I attended one of hers.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 31, 2013)

It's always a decent quiz and a good laugh. It's becoming a Tuesday regular!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 5, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> She probably does, I'll inquire next time we meet.
> T'was a great quiz last time I attended one of hers.



Aunty Jo, innit. She did a good quiz last week apart from the cruel minus points round at the end! 

Looking fwd to quizing again tonight. Who's hosting?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 7, 2013)

sorry I was out on the road, I think it was Ed (not sure about quizmastering name here either)
I will find out about next before the event when back in town.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 17, 2013)

so aftr last week quiz by Mob Bonkhouse the forthcoming one will be mastered by The Lampie


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 23, 2013)

Next week owen is your quiz master
the week after that it will be Glenda Read


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 3, 2013)

> *Glenda is hosting the Grosvenor Stockwell quiz again this Tuesday. You know the score: popular music, a bit of film and literature and local knowledge. Just don't expect too many post-1990 references.*


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 19, 2013)

And tonight is the return of Aunty Jo at the helm.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 1, 2013)

WARNING:

there is no quiz this week due to a punk gig in the back which will possibly be quite big.

Details about this in the April event listings to come up later on today.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 22, 2013)

Hi
sorry but I have only just been made aware tonight that the quiz is on it's spring/summer hiatus.
It looks like the event has now stopped repeating itself I  will just ad them manually once it starts again in the autumn.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 26, 2013)

> An administrator or the event organizer has deleted this event from the system.





> *This thread has now been automatically locked.*


----------

